# Coca Mariani Paris



## logueb (Jun 14, 2007)

Was this really a wine that had cocaine in it?  I ran across this one cleaning up the bottle room.  What is the date of this bottle?


----------



## logueb (Jun 14, 2007)

Pic of the base


----------



## logueb (Jun 14, 2007)

pic of neck


----------



## logueb (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks Lobe, But one question. If this bottle is marked on the base Paris , France, could this bottle have been earlier?  This was dug out of a dump that had a lot of 1880s and earlier bottles.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow, ther's a lot of conflicting info out there.
 Wiki seams to sum it up well
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vin_Mariani


----------



## logueb (Jun 14, 2007)

So, was the Coca Mariani from France changed to Vin Mariani when it was produced in this country?  May have a keeper here.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 14, 2007)

yours looks like a nice early version.


----------



## logueb (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks Matt, I don't have many early bottles and just kinda stuck this one to the side because it had Paris, France on it.


----------



## PhilaBottles (Jun 14, 2007)

the earlier variations dont have "trademark" around the shoulder. and the earlier ones are pretty crude looking.

 a month ago it would have been worth $100+, but ebay was flooded with them and the price has dropped down to about a $25 average.

 some coke head would like to have it...coca cola collector i mean.

 Matt.


----------



## Digger George (Jun 15, 2007)

I'd drink it[]


----------



## capsoda (Jun 15, 2007)

Here is a good article on it Buster.

http://www.bottlebooks.com/danger2.htm


----------



## logueb (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks for the link Cap,  I am trying to devote more time and effort into researching the various bottles in the collection.  I really enjoy connecting the history to the bottle.  When I began in the 60s there was no computer data base, no forum support, and very few books to obtain information on the various bottles found.  If it was not listed in the books available at that time,  I just stuck them back in a corner or box.  Hopefully I will get things organized, cataloged, and counted before my demise.  Wife and kids have zero interest in the collection.  I keep thinking about the Pulman Dump bottles, boxes and barrels of dusty bottles with no idea of what was there.  I've got to get this organized.  Again thanks.


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 15, 2007)

Here's a full bottle a member had a few months ago.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-87297/mpage-1/key-coca%252Cmariani/tm.htm#87297


----------



## logueb (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks Dennis, Did you notice on the label the note to the Medical Profession?  I asked Daniel that if he still had the bottle to post some closeups of the label.


----------



## VCMUK (Nov 9, 2007)

Has anybody tried Vin Mariani?

 It's available for sale again now... Check out this Wikipedia Link

 Also check out this website: http://www.vincocamariani.com/


----------

